
Ask HN: Are tons of websites mining crypto on visitors PCs now? - dfps
I&#x27;ve noticed during the past few days &#x2F; week, that when I visit several sites, my Disk (Task Manager on Windows) shoots up to just under 100%, and stays there until I close Chrome and &quot;end task&quot; for Chrome on Task Manager. (ie not enough to just close Chrome). After that, disk returns to 0 or close to, browsing is normal, until I visit some site (several) and I hear my computer ramping up again).<p>Any idea what&#x27;s going on? I suspected sites might be using visitors machines to mine, because that&#x27;s popped up on discussions a few times lately.
======
stevekemp
It seems like you've read of a trend, and are just guessing.

It would be more productive to investigate the source of sites that cause this
behaviour than asking random strangers whether a number of random
(unidentified) websites are mining. We can't guess, we don't know. Nobody
knows how widespread this is - but I suspect not very widespread at all.

------
fosco
Do they all use javascript?

If they do try using no-script and see if you get same result?

------
saluki
y, there have been some WordPress plugins adding mining javascript to sites
recently.

